# Russian Gadget Hackwrench Religion



## Geek (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.elistmania.com/juice/10_of_the_world_s_most_bizarre_cults/

Listed as the 4th most bizarre religion in the world.







Sometimes really weird cults born, like this one the Sect of Gadget Hackwrench one.

â€œShe is the divine being, the most untouched and perfect sibling of the great God on Earthâ€, say one of the participants. â€œWhy I love her? Itâ€™s stupid question, how I canâ€™t love the Godess?â€. â€œShe is strict, cute, optimistic and her level of technical knowledge is unachievable for a mortal being.â€ those are just a few of the testimonies of the sect followers.

And if you didnâ€™t recognize the hero - thatâ€™s a Disney mouse cartoon.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

o_o'''

~Hides in a corner muttering "Dont ever go to russia, dont ever go to russia"


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

How did you discover us?! D:


----------



## Geek (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 10, 2010)

Hahaha, holy crap. Man, that makes my Mac Tonight obsession like, nothing.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

I can think of a very good use for that fire they're wielding.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

You do know they look like pretty cool people...

I need to join some more cults... >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, Russians. First, Marx and now this.  *hums a few bars from a Cult of Personality*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 10, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Ah, Russians. First, Marx and now this. *hums a few bars from a Cult of Personality*


 
Marx was German, you dunderpate.

Hey, by the way, in Soviet Russia, Mouse wrenches YOU!!!

Actually, those shrines to Gadget make her look so adorable... I just hope the church of Rebecca Cunningham doesn't send bombs their way.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 10, 2010)

I have no idea whats happening.

>.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 10, 2010)

I KNEW IT, Furries in Russia are crazy :V


----------



## Syradact (Aug 10, 2010)

No way! No fucking way! I have seen _individuals_ who take a Gadget obsession too far, but a whole cult? This should be generations of shaming, outing and naming front page news!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

I just want to know how old those sweets are. I can't imagine them being very new.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2010)

that is kinda creepy.



Crysix Fousen said:


> I KNEW IT, Furries in Russia are crazy :V


 Fixed :V


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the creepiest thing I've ever seen since... Furries.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2010)

Meh, not as conceited as the Avatar otherkin.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 10, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Meh, not as conceited as the Avatar otherkin.



At least the Avatars contribute something positive to the world with all their environmental friendliness.

Unless Professor Nimnul is on the loose I wouldn't count on these losers' help.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive lost all hope in humanity
edit:  Ive lost all hope in Russia.


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have anything to say to this.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like Russia wants in on the crazy Cults 0_o


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 10, 2010)

If I can say one good thing about this... at least Gadget doesn't tell a couple who _don't freaking know right from wrong_ not to eat an apple and then blames them when they do eat it.

She doesn't tell anyone to slay their son for her.

She doesn't flood the hell out of the world and then off most of the survivors because of BUTTSECKS.

And I could go on... Maybe worshipping Gadget is a good idea. I'd doubt she'd cause an inquisition or a crusade.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Meh, not as conceited as the Avatar otherkin.


 Fucking treehuggers :V

Also RayO, why are you trying to derail?


I have heard of fans of a tv taking things to far, but this is just creepy.


----------



## Machine (Aug 11, 2010)

I sleep no longer tonight after seeing this.


----------



## Geek (Aug 11, 2010)

These people are sticking "Angel Gadget" stickers everywhere in russia.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh God. This _would_ be discovered the day after I ponder what it'd be like in some After The End future where people dig up what's left of our present/past and think our fictional characters must've been our deities or something. Except I imagined a syncretic worship of Krystal and Jill Valentine, the cult of the sandwich, where _like_ a sandwich, they are seen as two distinct beings in one entity. The lockpick, key to all doors for which no key can be found, and you have to be a "master" at using it, very symbolic.


----------



## Geek (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.elistmania.com/juice/10_of_the_world_s_most_bizarre_cults/

Listed as the 4th most bizarre religion in the world.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> At least the Avatars contribute something positive to the world with all their environmental friendliness.
> 
> Unless Professor Nimnul is on the loose I wouldn't count on these losers' help.


 what they contributed is showing there is someone more crazy than furs.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 11, 2010)

dear...god...

at least this makes me feel more normal :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> what they contributed is showing there is someone more crazy than furs.


 If they planted trees then I wouldn't count them so crazy.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2010)

The OP is creepy as fuck D:


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 11, 2010)

In soviet Russia, Cartoon watches you!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If they planted trees then I wouldn't count them so crazy.


 they are still as fucking crazy as otherkin believing they came from that planet/moon in Avatar


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 11, 2010)

It's good to see furs in Russia, even if they're taking it too far. Still I don't see how this is any weirder than Christianity or Buddhism or any other religion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It's good to see furs in Russia, even if they're taking it too far. Still I don't see how this is any weirder than Christianity or Buddhism or any other religion.


 >[ now dont you FUCKING dare put those two religions in the same sentence again, GOT IT >[


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It's good to see furs in Russia, even if they're taking it too far.


 ...The fuck?  How is going off the dead end for a 1980's anthro cartoon character good?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...The fuck?  How is going off the dead end for a 1980's anthro cartoon character good?


 do remember the one who said that is the local dog fucker defender :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> do remember the one who said that is the local dog fucker defender :V


 And this is why we can't have good things.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:
			
		

> ...The fuck?  How is going off the dead end for a 1980's anthro cartoon character good?



That's not what I said was good. I said there being furs in Russia was good. A cult about anthro cartoon is pretty much a bunch of furs.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 11, 2010)

It was in Nizhny Novgorod!) (Big city in central Russia, near my home town Dzerzhinsk)

Very fun!)
I can not even imagine that people know about it in the west)
I think, they are no furries, but near to it.

Famillar places... NNOV tram, River Station (post #25)... )))))


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I KNEW IT, Furries in Russia are crazy :V



All Russians are crazy. Hence the old term "Crazy Russian"


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All Russians are crazy. Hence the old term "Crazy Russian"


 
But surely if all Russians were inherently crazy you wouldn't have to include the descriptive adjective of "Crazy", it would go hand in hand with the term "Russian".

But yes, they are all crazy.


----------



## Don (Aug 11, 2010)

PolarLight said:


> It was in Nizhny Novgorod!) (Big city in central Russia, near my home town Dzerzhinsk)
> 
> Very fun!)
> I can not even imagine that people know about it in the west)
> ...



...These guys are from Nizhny Novgorod? Seriously?

Here I was consoling myself that those idiots are probably some crazy, backwood cultists in the arse-end of Krasnoyarsk, and then you tell me they're from European Russia.

Pardon me, but I have a mass grave to dig.

EDIT: Out of curiosity, is your hometown named after Felix Dzerzhinsky? I know the Bolsheviks enjoyed naming their towns after commanders in the revolution, but naming something after that butcher is just unbelievable.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All Russians are crazy. Hence the old term "Crazy Russian"


 But they sure do write one kick ass national anthem. Everyone else should be embarrassed!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone hold me and tell me that this isn't real.  ;~;


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2010)

What's Next? A cult dedicated to the Pillsbury dough boy?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 11, 2010)

Crusader Mike said:


> What's Next? A cult dedicated to the Pillsbury dough boy?


 
I'd be willing to bet a large amount of money that that exists.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 11, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
By the way...

The left sticker says: "Happy birthday. March 15th." The right sicker says "Remember Me?"

Who do you think is the devil in this religion: Professor Nimnul, Fat Cat or Rat Capone?

Also, is it a sin to draw porn of Gadget?


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh for the love of God I hope sterilization is a regular ritual in this cult, those people do not need to reproduce


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Make a fake cult
2. get gullible people to join
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> By the way...
> 
> The left sticker says: "Happy birthday. March 15th." The right sicker says "Remember Me?"
> 
> ...



Thank gawd someone read the first one. Maybe I am going blind but I couldn't read it. Though, them back to back is pretty funny.

This in general though, just freaky.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 12, 2010)

Did anyone else think of visiting those urls on the "Remember me?" sticker?

http://cdrr.ru/
http://cdrrhq.ru/
http://konorama.ru/
http://zumki.ru/

Terrible.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

Syradact said:


> http://konorama.ru/


 Has an ad for http://www.furry.ru/

I guess they are furries.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 12, 2010)

From the country that brought us Mad Max sleds, plastic Rolls Royce Phantoms and a junkyard Hummer that performs better than the original, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

just another thing to give the furry community a bad name


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> just another thing to give the furry community an even worse name



Fix'd


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess they are furries.


 No shit sherlock, being a furry for some reason means someone can do anything and hundreds of furries will defend you.


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2010)

I suggest going to Encyclopedia Dramatica and looking up this mouse.

You will probably lose complete faith in humanity. Both for how serious some people are with being in love with this cartoon character, and for the shame you will feel for yourself for casually agreeing with the writers of ED...

Like this one: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ray_Jones


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No shit sherlock, being a furry for some reason means someone can do anything and hundreds of furries will defend you.


 
Or more likely alienate, mock, and possibly deny said someone's very existence.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 13, 2010)

Just when I thought this world couldn't get any weirder...


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 13, 2010)

This is just one of many crazy religions. Pastafarianism, Church of the jedi, Ect. 

I just wonder what their story on the creation of the world is?

It cannot be as wierd or as awesome as the Norse legend of the frost giant Ymir being licked from the salt, by a the giant cow AuÃ°umbla (I suggest reading the full legend). 

Anyway, i find this religion rather amusing. And i want to know how it started.


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

mite b cool


----------



## Don (Aug 13, 2010)

Odd said:


> mite b cool


 
No it really isn't, much like your spelling.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2010)

Okaaaay then O-o Weird lol


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

*clicks back button and closes browser*


----------



## Sky Striker (Aug 14, 2010)

Heheh... I saw this a while ago on a different furry forum, with the same exact title oddly >.>

But yeah, it's prolly just a bunch of people who want media attention.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

let them do what they want, I'm not going to russia so why should i give a shit if they Fap to that mouse.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

i see.....

nostalgia = comport 
sexual arouse = desire & indulgence 
belonging = freedom to express strange things, only within the group 
worshiping 80s toon = bat shit insane 

 comfort, desire & indulgence, controlled freedom, insanity = religion 

..unfortunately there are worse religious systems out there
_______________________________________________


Subrosa said:


> dear...god...
> at least this makes me feel more normal :3



me to! *spins like a whirling dervish with a old Kirby vacuum hood on m head chanting *_mecha lecha hiny hoe_!"*


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> i see.....
> 
> 
> ..unfortunately there are worse religious systems out there
> ...


 
Like the westboro baptist church.


----------



## Conker (Aug 15, 2010)

Everything in this thread is just fucking awesome.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2010)

If I knew Russian, I would ask them to tell the mouse that was scurrying above my bedroom to stop it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 15, 2010)

Suddenly my obsession with some cartoon characters doesn't seem all that unhealthy anymore. I should be glad, but I'm not. This shit is fucking horrifying.


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, come on, guys! You don't actually think this is _real_ cult, do you? Those folks are just having fun doing crazy things. It's like Flying Spaghetti Monster, but with a bit of furry flavour.


----------



## Riv (Aug 15, 2010)

Sid said:


> Oh, come on, guys! You don't actually think this is _real_ cult, do you? Those folks are just having fun doing crazy things. It's like Flying Spaghetti Monster, but with a bit of furry flavour.


 


> Location: Russia



OH NO IT'S ONE OF THEM! RUN!

Just kidding... You're probably right about that. Even if it is real, it seems to be a rather harmless and funny cult...


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Riv said:


> OH NO IT'S ONE OF THEM! RUN!
> 
> Just kidding... You're probably right about that. Even if it is real, it seems to be a rather harmless and funny cult...



It could be, until they start sacrificing furries and hanging them from a statue of her.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 16, 2010)

What do you expect? They only just got Miami Vice.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 20, 2010)

Those dern commies are going to ruin the world!


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

it was bound to happen sometime but kinda curious how many people participate in the religion


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 20, 2010)

Dammit, they copied my Rita religion.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Dammit, they copied my Rita religion.


 damn thieving bastards


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy fuck did I just see tiki torches?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

Why can't they worship awesome fictional characters like that shaman from Brother Bear


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

cause the mechanic female rat thing is something no one would expect


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

That's it... I fucking give up on life...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

Weird... 
Very weird, but I will always know that the strangest cult is THE CULT.

"When exitement or enjoyment felt, one must head explode - PAN.......!!!!!!!" - Hissu amoto a san ete





Koko kara wa hajimaru, ZOMBIE REVOLUTION.


----------



## Blitz (Aug 23, 2010)

Too bad thats not a real cult, just drunk furries, nothing special....now I'm sad.


----------



## Boom (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 24, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
The Cult of the Gadget, so crazy even the cat doesn't want to be documented hanging around them.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 24, 2010)

2 Don_wolf


Don_Wolf said:


> EDIT: Out of curiosity, is your hometown named after Felix Dzerzhinsky? I know the Bolsheviks enjoyed naming their towns after commanders in the revolution, but naming something after that butcher is just unbelievable.



Yes, it was named after Dzerzhinsky, for details see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dzerzhinsk,_Russia

It's great that someone is interested in Russian history and history in general)
(sorry for offtopic...)

My home town were founded in 1930, some years before it was an village named Rastyapino


----------



## Morroke (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Redregon (Aug 24, 2010)

oh wow! this is both pathetic and hilarious at the same time!

she's just a fucking cartoon character, not some emissary of "god" (and she's a rather pathetic character too.)


----------

